# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Its Love..

## ilovesunny

You came to me when I least expected
You showed me what I had so neglected
You told me that I shouldn't have been rejected
You lighted my life & made me feel accepted...

You set me free from all the pain I had
You kept me cool when I was near so mad
You made me realise the courage I had
You rain my soul with care I need so bad...

You gave me hope so I can live again
You made my dreams become real and sane
You brought me sunshine through a window pane
You are my whole life,my priceless gain...

Its amazing
Its blessing
Its so loving
Its mesmerizing...

----------


## ilovesunny

really hmmmm...

----------


## ilovesunny

thankku...

----------


## hollybolly

hey girl i only believe in desi love so angreji love ke baare me main nahi janadaa ji

----------


## hollybolly

no it not love its a a a a a a yaaaaa itssss     aaaaaaaaaaaa lovvvvvveeeeeeee...

----------


## Yawarkamal

nice one yar ... kash aisa kuch ho jae.. 
take care

----------


## addymark

*Love Quotes*

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about and few have seen.  

Love is a fire. But whether it is going to warm your heart or burn down your house, you can never tell.

I have said nothing because there is nothing I can say that would describe how I feel as perfectly as you deserve it.

Love is much like a wild rose, beautiful and calm, but willing to draw blood in its defense.

Love is the condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own.

In true love the smallest distance is too great, and the greatest distance can be bridged.

----------


## Tulip

Very nice sharing both

----------


## ilovesunny

Wow ..its reallyy.nice...

----------


## william

bgdbgdbgvfdbgdg

----------

